# Idaho wolf hunting



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Can u hunt wolves in Idaho and is so do u need a tag?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes u can and yes u do.———-SS


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Well I decided against a wolf tag becuase of limited time, but I did scratch out a fox and got a shot at one of the 5 coyotes I saw.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Slap That Quack said:


> Well I decided against a wolf tag becuase of limited time, but I did scratch out a fox and got a shot at one of the 5 coyotes I saw.


If you were in Idaho you need a license for them also


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Yep, I know;-), law and order every time!


----------

